# "Supergirl" Season 2 discussion (possible spoilers)



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I was going to post this in the last Supergirl thread, but thought it might be a good idea to make a separate thread for some discussion involving the upcoming Season 2 on CW.

And, to start it off, the season opening will have Superman.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...perman-clark-kent-guest-star-the-cw/85494708/

Woohoo!

I don't know how to treat this. My gut instinct is that it's OK to not use a spoiler tag. I originally put it in a spoiler tag, but then realized it's not really a plot point. We know Superman exists. We've seen him (in ways). So him being a full character shouldn't really be a spoiler. But I'll go back and tag it if I need to. I just couldn't think of how to have the discussion with every post in tags.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I very much want it to be Tom Welling despite the several continuity issues. (Doesn't have to be the exact same Earth, as we well know.)


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I very much want it to be Tom Welling despite the several continuity issues. (Doesn't have to be the exact same Earth, as we well know.)


I had heard discussion or rumours that in The Flash, Barry would travel to different universes, and one of them would be the Smallville universe. That could have been pretty sweet!

I don't have high hopes for Welling to play Superman. He managed to avoid it for 10 years, I doubt he'd suddenly embrace it now.

How did Sheldon put it? "We waited 10 years to see a man everyone knows can fly, fly."

--edit--
I'll say this though, even though he didn't officially become Superman until that last episode, he was an awesome Superman and better than the one we have now in the movies.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I had to Google Tom Welling to make sure he was who I thought he was.

What the hell happened to that guy? He's a handsome fella. I'm not into dudes, but if I was, I'd be into Tom Welling.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If Superman is going to show up in the first two episodes, that Kryptonian space capsule has _got_ to be Krypto. Or Mon-El. Frankly, I prefer Krypto. 

And I want Krypto to be a Korgi.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I had to Google Tom Welling to make sure he was who I thought he was.
> 
> What the hell happened to that guy? He's a handsome fella. I'm not into dudes, but if I was, I'd be into Tom Welling.


Wow. He's aged VERY well!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I read on a Facebook reference that welling is willing to do it. Sometimes an actor just needs distance before they feel ready to go back.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe they get Brandon Routh to put the suit on again? What is he doing now a days? HA


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Test said:


> Maybe they get Brandon Routh to put the suit on again? What is he doing now a days? HA


Don't know what the "HA" is for, he is pretty busy over at "Legends of Tomorrow"


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Test said:


> Maybe they get Brandon Routh to put the suit on again? What is he doing now a days? HA


That would be awesome when they do the big LoT crossover to have Welling look at Routh and raise an eyebrow.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Is Welling still acting? I haven't seen anything of him since he took off the cape. And, as I remember, he barely had it on for more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Welling has three post-Smallville credits on IMDB. The latest was some Nicholas Sparks movie that came out this year.

If the trailers for those movies are any indication, he's not a major character in any of them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Three small roles in five years...either he isn't taking acting seriously, or acting isn't taking him seriously!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

On the plus side, he probably doesn't _have_ to act if he doesn't want to. He had a producer credit for years on Smallville and added to the handy little per show acting fee, (assuming he has been careful with it), I imagine that he has a few bucks in the bank.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DavidTigerFan said:


> That would be awesome when they do the big LoT crossover to have Welling look at Routh and raise an eyebrow.


Or, vice versa.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Superman will be in the first two episodes.

Kara opened a Kryptonian Spacecraft at the end of last season.

What if the occupant of that spacecraft is Superman? Not the one she already knows, but a different one? We could get a resolution to that cliff hanger AND Superman in the show, without actually altering the "no Superman" theme they've been going with. That would be a bizarre twist, but given the big reality altering themes going on in the comics, wouldn't be that out of place.

Maybe the Superman who "should have" been on the earth where the Flash and Arrow live, but somehow went through a reality wormhole and is just now arriving, as baby Kal-El, on Kara's earth.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> On the plus side, he probably doesn't _have_ to act if he doesn't want to. He had a producer credit for years on Smallville and added to the handy little per show acting fee, (assuming he has been careful with it), I imagine that he has a few bucks in the bank.


Doing a "tom welling net worth" Google search, I found a site saying he's worth $12 million. So, he's not super duper rich, but he's super rich in my book.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Hoffer said:


> Doing a "tom welling net worth" Google search, I found a site saying he's worth $12 million. So, he's not super duper rich, but he's super rich in my book.


At my age, I could live quite comfortably with a net worth of $12 M. Maybe I couldn't own my own jet. But, I could charter.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Speaking of rumors, the big one is Lynda Carter as the POTUS.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd love to see it be Tom Welling.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Test said:


> Maybe they get Brandon Routh to put the suit on again? What is he doing now a days? HA





TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Don't know what the "HA" is for, he is pretty busy over at "Legends of Tomorrow"


That's exactly what the HA is for...haha like DavidTigerFan it'll be awesome when the Atom eventually meets whoever (Welling) they cast as superman; if the meeting ever happens.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Superman will be in the first two episodes.
> 
> Kara opened a Kryptonian Spacecraft at the end of last season.
> 
> ...


While that sounds cool, I wonder what the long term "benefit" to the show would be - would it turn into various scenes of Kara babysitting the baby?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> While that sounds cool, I wonder what the long term "benefit" to the show would be - would it turn into various scenes of Kara babysitting the baby?


Kara and Jimmy and Baby makes three...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> While that sounds cool, I wonder what the long term "benefit" to the show would be - would it turn into various scenes of Kara babysitting the baby?


Superman is only announced to be in the first two episodes. In my idea, at the end of that second episode his ship is sent on it's way to the "correct" universe to land on the Kent Farm.

This puts him squarely in Flash/Arrow world, but as a baby, so they have a Superman but they don't have to deal with him for 18 years or so (by which time those shows will have long been cancelled, so it's effectively forever).

It solves the "why isn't there a Superman in the world where the Flash is" question at the same time as solving the "who is in the kryptonian space craft" and "how do we use Superman in Supergirl without taking away from Supergirl" problems all at once. It also gives Kara a moment to live what her life should have been like had she actually arrived on Earth at the right time to take care of baby Kal-El, so it's a good character bit for her.

Now, I don't actually think this is what will happen, but it would be if it were me writing it because of how neatly it solves all of those problems.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

That does sound like a potentially cool way to deal with things... can't wait to see if you're right or not!


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Or, since they're getting over their reluctance to portray Superman, they'll just reveal that there's already a Superman on Flash's and Green Arrow's world. Then, they wouldn't need to have him arrive as a baby.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Maybe it's a monkey or horse in the ship?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> Or, since they're getting over their reluctance to portray Superman, they'll just reveal that there's already a Superman on Flash's and Green Arrow's world. Then, they wouldn't need to have him arrive as a baby.


Maybe Clark Kent is already there but hasn't come out of the superhero closet yet? Because otherwise I would have thought that Flash would have said, "hey, you're dressed just like Superman!"


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> Or, since they're getting over their reluctance to portray Superman, they'll just reveal that there's already a Superman on Flash's and Green Arrow's world. Then, they wouldn't need to have him arrive as a baby.


Yes, but then you have the "they launched 10,000 nuclear missiles and Superman didn't show up to stop even one of them?" complaints. Making him a child on the Kent farm bypasses that.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> On the plus side, he probably doesn't _have_ to act if he doesn't want to. He had a producer credit for years on Smallville and added to the handy little per show acting fee, (assuming he has been careful with it), I imagine that he has a few bucks in the bank.


Not to mention being executive producer on Hellcats - perhaps one of the greatest tv series ever.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Not to mention being executive producer on Hellcats - perhaps one of the greatest tv series ever.


Seriously or sarcastically?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Seriously or sarcastically?


You can look it up on imdb and wikipedia! In all seriousness, Tom Welling was an executive producer of Hellcats!

(one of the greatest tv shows ever)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Seriously or sarcastically?


Well, _*I *_certainly loved it. So much eye candy for my red blooded hetero male fantasies....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hellcats was one of my favorite guilty pleasures.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Maybe Clark Kent is already there but hasn't come out of the superhero closet yet? Because otherwise I would have thought that Flash would have said, "hey, you're dressed just like Superman!"


That's what I'm leaning towards. He exists right now, but isn't active yet. Batman too. Bruce could theoretically just be in the phase where he's scoping things out. Or maybe he's just starting to become an urban legend.



Ereth said:


> Yes, but then you have the "they launched 10,000 nuclear missiles and Superman didn't show up to stop even one of them?" complaints. Making him a child on the Kent farm bypasses that.


Yeah, but waiting over 20 years for Superman to become active would be strongly going against established canon. Flash and arrow would be at least 50 years old by the time he was active. I think it's more reasonable to think he exists, but just isn't active.

Also, keep in mind that maybe he can't fly yet. The last incarnation of him had him starting out in Metropolis as a strong man who jumped really far. His power levels were increasing and finally reached the point where he could fly. Even in the last movie, he only learned flight just before he made his debut. Before that, the scale of his actions were much smaller. In Flash and Arrow, there could simply be a reference like "there's some strongman in Metropolis that can supposedly leap over tall buildings". "Smallville" had him as the "red/blue blur" for quite a while <groan, shakes head>.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> Yeah, but waiting over 20 years for Superman to become active would be strongly going against established canon.


Which established canon would that be?

Superman was the first?
Superman came after Batman had been active for years?
Flash was the first metahuman hero?
Superman was a founding member of the Justice Society of America?
The Justice Society of America retired 20 years before Superman appeared?

DC is busy right this minute completely revamping their history. I realize it's awkward, but the TV shows don't have to have the complete comics. IF there's not going to be Superman TV show, then there doesn't have to be a Superman, any more than there has to be a Spectre or a Green Lantern or Phantom Stranger or a Detective Chimp. (Though I would definitely watch a Plastic Man TV show!)

It's established that he exists in "Supergirl", but they don't want the show to be about him. It's not established that he exists in the Flash/Arrow/Legends-verse.

Superman "not being active" doesn't explain how he can ignore 10,000 nuclear missiles aimed at America. Even without the power of flight, he'd be out trying to stop the one aimed at Metropolis, regardless. (Granted this is more of a complaint about the excesses of "Arrow" but the point remains, that every time a "World-endangering event" occurs the question of "Where is Superman?" comes up.)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Ereth said:


> It's established that he exists in "Supergirl", but they don't want the show to be about him. It's not established that he exists in the Flash/Arrow/Legends-verse.
> 
> Superman "not being active" doesn't explain how he can ignore 10,000 nuclear missiles aimed at America. Even without the power of flight, he'd be out trying to stop the one aimed at Metropolis, regardless. (Granted this is more of a complaint about the excesses of "Arrow" but the point remains, that every time a "World-endangering event" occurs the question of "Where is Superman?" comes up.)


This is the same road that Agents of Shield has gone down. If they are fighting a world ending type threat (Hive) then where in the heck are the Avengers? Or at least a couple of them for crying out loud. The problem AOS has had is being in the same universe as the Avengers but never being able to use them. Having Superman and the JL exist in the Flarrow-verse can have the exact same issue. I try my best to just ignore such things.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

bonscott87 said:


> This is the same road that Agents of Shield has gone down. If they are fighting a world ending type threat (Hive) then where in the heck are the Avengers? Or at least a couple of them for crying out loud. The problem AOS has had is being in the same universe as the Avengers but never being able to use them. Having Superman and the JL exist in the Flarrow-verse can have the exact same issue. I try my best to just ignore such things.


Right. But if Kal-El were an infant or even a child on the Kent farm, you have your answer and don't have to ask "Where is Superman?". We don't have to wonder why he wasn't there for 9/11 or to kill Hitler. He wasn't here yet. Easy peasy answer.



Spoiler



And now Arrow can have more nuclear missiles than *exist on the planet* fired and we don't have to worry about why Superman didn't show up. We can just wonder where so many nukes came from in the first place, or even ignore that point entirely and just ride it out.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Right. But if Kal-El were an infant or even a child on the Kent farm, you have your answer and don't have to ask "Where is Superman?". We don't have to wonder why he wasn't there for 9/11 or to kill Hitler. He wasn't here yet. Easy peasy answer.
> 
> And now Arrow can have more nuclear missiles than *exist on the planet* fired and we don't have to worry about why Superman didn't show up. We can just wonder where so many nukes came from in the first place, or even ignore that point entirely and just ride it out.


I'm pretty far behind on Arrow, and posts like this make me want to give up. (Not criticizing any spoilers: that's mild. It just seems to have gone downhill.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Right. But if Kal-El were an infant or even a child on the Kent farm, you have your answer and don't have to ask "Where is Superman?". We don't have to wonder why he wasn't there for 9/11 or to kill Hitler. He wasn't here yet. Easy peasy answer. And now Arrow can have more nuclear missiles than *exist on the planet* fired and we don't have to worry about why Superman didn't show up. We can just wonder where so many nukes came from in the first place, or even ignore that point entirely and just ride it out.


You do realize that the established super hero in that world did not respond either? The one and only Barry Allen. Nor was he mentioned or asked about. What goes for Barry goes for Clark.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I'm pretty far behind on Arrow, and posts like this make me want to give up. (Not criticizing any spoilers: that's mild. It just seems to have gone downhill.)


I'm terribly sorry. I didn't even realize. I should have, but didn't. I will go move it to spoiler tags.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> You do realize that the established super hero in that world did not respond either? The one and only Barry Allen. Nor was he mentioned or asked about. What goes for Barry goes for Clark.


I do. He can run real fast. Last I checked he can't do much against a nuclear missile though. Even if he runs up the side of a building and jumps up to the nuclear missile, what, exactly, can he do? Spin it so it diverts a few degrees? By the time it's near a building, even a skyscraper, it's already at optimum explosion height and doesn't need to actually hit the ground.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I'm terribly sorry. I didn't even realize. I should have, but didn't. I will go move it to spoiler tags.


No, you were fine. I'm not the spoiler police. It's just that this level of ridiculousness makes me less likely to continue watching.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yeah, this was not my favorite season. I'm hoping next season is better.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ereth said:


> I do. He can run real fast. Last I checked he can't do much against a nuclear missile though. Even if he runs up the side of a building and jumps up to the nuclear missile, what, exactly, can he do? Spin it so it diverts a few degrees? By the time it's near a building, even a skyscraper, it's already at optimum explosion height and doesn't need to actually hit the ground.


He could, just for instance, point an enormous number of mirrors at the incoming missile sufficient to vaporize it and fizzle the nuclear explosion; repeat for the number of missiles incoming. Given essentially unlimited time (being super-fast) there are any number of things he could do. IMO being super-fast is the ultimate superpower beyond all others, with the possible exception of precognition. Its only limit is the writer's need to establish drama.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I do. He can run real fast. Last I checked he can't do much against a nuclear missile though. Even if he runs up the side of a building and jumps up to the nuclear missile, what, exactly, can he do? Spin it so it diverts a few degrees? By the time it's near a building, even a skyscraper, it's already at optimum explosion height and doesn't need to actually hit the ground.


So we send a guy who can shoot arrows.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> So we send a guy who can shoot arrows.


Actually, we sent someone who could hack a computer.



Spoiler



And she used a wifi connection to remotely control the missile from the top of a building. And yes, it was stupid.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Which established canon would that be?
> 
> Superman was the first?
> Superman came after Batman had been active for years?
> ...


Since, I think, the 50's, they've had Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Flash, Green Lantern, and others all working side-by-side and all being of comparable age.



> DC is busy right this minute completely revamping their history. I realize it's awkward, but the TV shows don't have to have the complete comics. IF there's not going to be Superman TV show, then there doesn't have to be a Superman, any more than there has to be a Spectre or a Green Lantern or Phantom Stranger or a Detective Chimp. (Though I would definitely watch a Plastic Man TV show!)
> 
> It's established that he exists in "Supergirl", but they don't want the show to be about him. It's not established that he exists in the Flash/Arrow/Legends-verse.


It was strongly alluded that he at least _will_ exist. In Legends of Tomorrow, which is part of that universe, Rip explained that he's seen Men of Steel die and Dark Knights fall. It's not an absolute reference, but the allusion is strong.



> Superman "not being active" doesn't explain how he can ignore 10,000 nuclear missiles aimed at America. Even without the power of flight, he'd be out trying to stop the one aimed at Metropolis, regardless. (Granted this is more of a complaint about the excesses of "Arrow" but the point remains, that every time a "World-endangering event" occurs the question of "Where is Superman?" comes up.)


Again though, if he's at a lower power level, he may simply not be able to respond to those threats in a timely fashion.

Here's a fun scenario that could make for a nice storyline..... It was recently discovered that a company researching genetic modification for the Army with the hopes of developing a super-troop. An villain has stolen the data is making his own mercenary troops with the goal of supplanting various politicians so that he can control all aspects of government and rule the country. This poses a threat to both Arrow and Flash, and they head out to where the company is based. They run into a man who, for the past few years after graduating college, has been traveling the country and world. He turns out to be VERY strong, can move pretty fast (though nowhere near Flash speeds), has tough skin, has found his power levels has been steadily increasing, and goes by the name of Clark Kent. He's gotten wind of this and has been heading out to the company in Gotham City to look into it and works with Arrow and Flash on finding out who has stolen this information from LexCorp. There they run into another vigilante dressed in black that's also looking into the company, who helps them on their mission. After the crisis is resolved, Kent says he's decided that he wants to stay in one place and get a job where he could be on top of the news, Metropolis is an ideal choice, and if they ever need help, look him up.

There you've established Superman (and Batman), and established that he's not yet in a position to be able to respond to nuclear missiles (he could have been overseas or in another part of the country and could not have heard of it in time to actively respond.

One thing I don't like about having him appear _now_ as an infant is that it guarantees you _cannot_ have him in the future.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Actually, we sent someone who could hack a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, why would you need Superman?

At least the guy who runs fast has tech people.

Besides, my point is based on "If we didn't need the existing hero, how can you make a case that you need the non-existent one?"


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

They are introducing new characters for season 2. Article link in spoilers because the title spoils who one of the characters is going to be.



Spoiler



http://tvline.com/2016/06/08/supergirl-season-2-lena-luthor-lex-sister-cast-spoilers/


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> So, why would you need Superman?


To avoid too many Arrow spoilers...



Spoiler



Because (a) they missed one. There is now officially a city that got nuked in the Arrowverse and (b) if you establish that there IS a Superman, yet he does nothing when 10,000 nuclear missiles are headed to kill all life on the planet, and he does absolutely nothing, you'll have complaints of "Why didn't Superman show up?"



You seem to have lost the thread somewhere. It's not about a non-existent hero. The discussion that I'm having, that you responded to, is about after Superman has been introduced. I was discussing a way to do that without also having a zillion "why didn't Superman show up *this* week" problems.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why dose Superman need to exist in the Arrow/Flash universe at all? They have the ability to jump universes in that one, so they could always do that later to create the Justice League. 

I say they leave Superman out of the Arrow/Flash universe and only introduce him in Supergirl's. Since this is the CW, which is partially owned by Warner Bros, I wonder if they'll use Henry Cavill just to create some continuity between the TV universe and the movie universe? He's not that big of a star, so I can't imagine it would be terribly expensive to get him to slum it on TV for a couple of episodes.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Well, technically, he doesn't. You are right.

I was just proposing an idea (that, again, I don't think they'll actually do) that would allow them to introduce him in a way that would stop the comic book fans from asking about him, and would also prevent storyline problems by not having him appear for many many years. 

The easier solution is, of course, to simply never introduce him, but you'll get all the comic book readers speculating on where he is if you do that (as Bobcarn was doing earlier).


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

We've kind of accepted that Superman isn't portrayed because a different production company or studio gets the rights to him or for other reasons. But now they've decided to cast an actor and have him portrayed, at least on occasion, on Supergirl, and Supergirl is on the same network as the other shows now, so maybe they'll loosen up and find a way to acknowledge him on Arrow and Flash. Of course, they may decide not to create confusion and have multiple versions of the characters appearing (hence why Arrowverse characters don't appear in Supergirl's world).

We already have a large chunk of the DC universe appearing there. For the heavy-hitters (Batman, Superman), there's been references to the possibility of them existing in Arrowverse. Hal Jordan was referenced at one point (though it's taking him an awful long time to learn how to use that ring!). And let's not forget that WayneTech also exists, reinforcing Batman's existence.

Warner Bros is trying for a unified experience in the theaters, and it seems like they're at least testing the waters for one on TV, so maybe one day they'll all be unified. Heck, maybe Flashpoint will do it.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Actually, we sent someone who could hack a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could call for Latern since Hal Jordan has been hinted to in the pass or maybe that Billy Baston kid I wouldn't mind seeing him popup.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Anybody who knows me knows I would absolutely LOVE a Green Lantern appearance. I don't think they have the CGI budget for it.

Gil Kane's Green Lantern was my favorite comic for most of my life.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Anybody who knows me knows I would absolutely LOVE a Green Lantern appearance. I don't think they have the CGI budget for it.
> 
> Gil Kane's Green Lantern was my favorite comic for most of my life.


I was actually surprised at how much CGI they did for the Martian Manhunter and showing the death of Mars.

But since we're now on a CW budget, we not be able to afford a Green Lantern.

Last I heard though, Green Lantern was verboten to TV for now because Warner Brothers wants to make a Green Lantern movie slated for 2020.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

JYoung said:


> [...]But since we're now on a CW budget, we not be able to afford a Green Lantern.
> 
> Last I heard though, Green Lantern was verboten to TV for now because Warner Brothers wants to make a Green Lantern movie slated for 2020.


Do you think that will be long enough for the awful taste of the last (non)blockbuster _Green Lantern _to have faded away?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> To avoid too many Arrow spoilers... * SPOILER * You seem to have lost the thread somewhere. It's not about a non-existent hero. The discussion that I'm having, that you responded to, is about after Superman has been introduced. I was discussing a way to do that without also having a zillion "why didn't Superman show up *this* week" problems.


I have not lost the thread. You are missing the point. You are saying they can't do it without a reason because superman would have to show up for such a big attack but they already did it without another hero without an explanation. In saying your point is moot. You are creating a problem that doesn't exist. For that matter, they don't make tons of excuses for superman not appearing all the time on Supergirl either. So why are you trying to create a torturous story line to avoid something that just doesn't need one.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I have not lost the thread. You are missing the point. You are saying they can't do it without a reason because superman would have to show up for such a big attack but they already did it without another hero without an explanation.


A hero that would have had zero effect on the problem, and not one single post requested. Nobody in the Arrow thread was saying "Why didn't Flash help?".



> You are creating a problem that doesn't exist. For that matter, they don't make tons of excuses for superman not appearing all the time on Supergirl either.


And nearly every Supergirl thread has at least one "Why didn't Superman show up to help on this?" comment. They don't make a ton of excuses, that's true, but there is definitely fan comment and questions about it. That's not a "problem that doesn't exist".



> So why are you trying to create a torturous story line to avoid something that just doesn't need one.


Torturous? I thought of an idea that solved three storyline problems at once, that fit all revealed information, and avoided creating new story problems. You don't have to like it. Even I said it's unlikely that it will go that way. But no, it's not remotely "torturous".

Nonetheless, it's just a story idea. It's not even a "fan theory" because I don't think they'll actually do it. Something I thought would be fun and cool and a way to solve several storytelling problems they've set up.

How would *you* solve those storytelling problems?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I say we take off, nuke the show from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Game over, Man. Game Over!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Do you think that will be long enough for the awful taste of the last (non)blockbuster _Green Lantern _to have faded away?


2011 to 2020?
Maybe?

Will it be better than the 2011 version?
Current outlook looks dim.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

There have been many, many, superhero movies that were worse than Green Lantern, since Green Lantern came out.

It's a pretty decent first half of the movie that loses it's way and has a really stupid "villain" (giant cloud? really?). It's better than, say, the Fantastic Four. 

I'd really like to see a new movie, one with a script that is actually complete before filming starts, and has a coherent story. I do not think Ryan Reynolds was what was wrong with that movie, but rather the writing. I don't have a problem with him putting the suit back on again, if he can scrape time from being Deadpool.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree. I never thought Green Lantern was that bad. The new Fantastic Four was significantly worse.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> A hero that would have had zero effect on the problem, and not one single post requested. Nobody in the Arrow thread was saying "Why didn't Flash help?". And nearly every Supergirl thread has at least one "Why didn't Superman show up to help on this?" comment. They don't make a ton of excuses, that's true, but there is definitely fan comment and questions about it. That's not a "problem that doesn't exist". Torturous? I thought of an idea that solved three storyline problems at once, that fit all revealed information, and avoided creating new story problems. You don't have to like it. Even I said it's unlikely that it will go that way. But no, it's not remotely "torturous". Nonetheless, it's just a story idea. It's not even a "fan theory" because I don't think they'll actually do it. Something I thought would be fun and cool and a way to solve several storytelling problems they've set up. How would *you* solve those storytelling problems?


You need to read the threads again because it was asked where the Flash was.

I would not even address it. You've read a ton of comics. It is not required to mention every other hero in every story. I'm on record about this. You don't need to do a roll call of every character and account for them. I've said that in Supergirl threads. I've said that in Arrow threads. Heck, I even argued that there was no reason to send Barry's dad away when it was stated they would need to address why he wasn't in every episode. There is no need. When you do account for every character all the time, that is stilted and often torturous.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Superman has been cast.

http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2016/06/16/breaking-news-meet-supergirls-superman


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Since this is the CW, which is partially owned by Warner Bros, I wonder if they'll use Henry Cavill just to create some continuity between the TV universe and the movie universe?


Highly unlikely. If you've seen Batman v. Superman (I'm so sorry if you did) you'd know that they're using a different actor for the Flash. Jason Momoa is playing Aquaman. I forget who's playing Cyborg. DC seems to be all over the map with their universe and have little to no regard as to whether their movies are even close to resembling their TV characters. At least Marvel offers a high level of continuity and cohesion between their TV shows and movies. It's almost like they actually want it to work the way it should.

The Green Lantern movie was actually pretty spot on with the comic origin, until they jumped the shark with the smoke monster at the end. I wish Marvel had never sold the rights to the Fantastic Four. I've never seen a franchise comic get so screwed up when ported to the big screen. X-Men has had some flashes of brilliance, but it's being overdone. It has no interaction with the rest of the MCU and will never attain the same level of excellence as Captain America or any of the other characters. At least they brought Spiderman back into the fold with Civil War.

I liked Gil Kane as the original artist on The Green Lantern, but all of his monsters all had the same look and feel. His art took on the same sterile approach as most of the other DC artists. That's what drew me to Marvel Comics in the first place, aside from the fact that their characters actually had personalities and issues we could identify with. Jack Kirby is still one of my favorite artists of all time. He could make his characters leap right off the page and draw you into the action. Marvel comics were exciting. DC was bland by comparison.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Lynda Carter is going to have a recurring role as the President of the United States.

Obviously she can't be Diana Prince AKA Wonder Woman, because Amazons aren't natural-born U.S. citizens.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Lynda Carter is going to have a recurring role as the President of the United States.
> 
> Obviously she can't be Diana Prince AKA Wonder Woman, because Amazons aren't natural-born U.S. citizens.


*smeek*
From the first page post #19, I was quick.. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10902042#post10902042


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Graymalkin said:


> Lynda Carter is going to have a recurring role as the President of the United States.
> 
> Obviously she can't be Diana Prince AKA Wonder Woman, because Amazons aren't natural-born U.S. citizens.


George Washington wasn't born in the US either. Wonder Woman certainly could have been living here when the nation was declared, which was good enough for the first few presidents.

What makes it unlikely IMO is that we know she is going to run for president in a little less than a thousand years, so she won't have then been eligible in the future if she is president now. Of course, in the present time she could be an elevated president, or only have served one term. I can't imagine WW not filling out her full term, since she certainly makes a point to fill out everything else.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> *smeek*
> From the first page post #19, I was quick..
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10902042#post10902042


Yes, but you said it was a rumor. My post was about the official confirmation. So there. Neener-neener!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

A number of significant additions to the cast have been announced. Is there any doubt Calista Flockhart's role will either be eliminated or greatly reduced?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The show is moving from being shot in LA to Canada, right? Will they just pack up the existing sets and move them to Canada? Just curious if the show will look exactly the same next season, or if there will be obvious differences.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Yes, but you said it was a rumor. My post was about the official confirmation. So there. Neener-neener!


Language! Let's try to keep this forum neener-free, shall we?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> The show is moving from being shot in LA to Canada, right? Will they just pack up the existing sets and move them to Canada? Just curious if the show will look exactly the same next season, or if there will be obvious differences.


Probably cheaper to just rebuild the sets in Canada...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Probably cheaper to just rebuild the sets in Canada...


I hope they use lasers to measure things. If the size of Cat's office is off by an inch, I'll be complaining on the internet.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Really anything could happen on the show. They could jump it forward in time. They could set it on a different Earth. Dollar bills could be pink.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

They could make her Bizarro Supergirl. Did that ever happen in the comics?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> They could make her Bizarro Supergirl. Did that ever happen in the comics?


http://supergirl.wikia.com/wiki/Bizarro


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> Did that ever happen in the comics?


My experience is the safe answer to that question is "yes".


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Peter000 said:


> http://supergirl.wikia.com/wiki/Bizarro


Oh, crap, I had already forgotten that episode. 

I watch too many shows.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

It happened in the show


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> The show is moving from being shot in LA to Canada, right? Will they just pack up the existing sets and move them to Canada? Just curious if the show will look exactly the same next season, or if there will be obvious differences.


That's why Cat gave Kara that interior office with blank white walls at the end of season 1 -- in season 2, it'll be fully decorated, and you won't notice anything has changed.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, crap, I had already forgotten that episode.
> 
> I watch too many shows.




I totally forgot about the episode until I googled Supergirl Bizzaro. Supergirl is a very forgettable program in my experience. Fun, but forgettable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> The show is moving from being shot in LA to Canada, right? Will they just pack up the existing sets and move them to Canada? Just curious if the show will look exactly the same next season, or if there will be obvious differences.


A lot of the city scenes are obviously LA so those will change.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> A lot of the city scenes are obviously LA so those will change.


Shouldn't be a problem, since just about every city that ever existed (and many that didn't) can be found on Planet Vancouver...


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> George Washington wasn't born in the US either. Wonder Woman certainly could have been living here when the nation was declared, which was good enough for the first few presidents.


But he was a citizen at the time the Constitution was adopted.



> No Person except a natural born Citizen, *or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution*, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.


Since WW is supposed to be hundreds to low thousand years old, she could have been a citizen at the time, too. *grin*

--Carlos V.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Unbeliever said:


> But he was a citizen at the time the Constitution was adopted.
> 
> Since WW is supposed to be hundreds to low thousand years old, she could have been a citizen at the time, too. *grin*
> 
> --Carlos V.


You realize that when you use the conjunction "but" you're supposed to follow it with something that refutes the original proposition, not restate it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wonder Woman generally only left her homeland during World War II (sometimes later; AFAIK never earlier)...


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

> The problem with the photo isnt necessarily that Hoechlin doesnt look like a Clark Kent type (though he does appear somewhat thin in the photo). Years of Teen Wolf shirtless scenes have proven hes got abs worthy of the spandex; hes got the dark hair, the jawline; and he even looks good in glasses. Its also not that the suit is particularly un-Superman-like. Its got the red and yellow seal, a red belt and, yes, awkwardly tight spandex pants. No, the problem with the first photo of Hoechlin as Superman is that it is quite possibly the most Photoshopped-looking promo photo in the history of Superman.


Hate to say it, but Supergirl fans are right to hate on Tyler Hoechlin as Superman


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

The question is, how many times during the year will Supes have to drop by and rescue his little cuz?

Just enough to make her feel inadequate?

(In that picture, I swear I can almost hear her say, under her breath: "It's Super_girl_, not Super_man!)._


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> The question is, how many times during the year will Supes have to drop by and rescue his little cuz?
> 
> Just enough to make her feel inadequate?
> 
> (In that picture, I swear I can almost hear her say, under her breath: "It's Super_girl_, not Super_man!)._


I am hoping none but I am sure it will be once or twice so they can make an episode or two out of her inadequacy feeling.

I was googling Tyler to find out his age (younger demographic) and came across on the set pics.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cles-makes-debut-Superman-CW-s-Supergirl.html


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Generic said:


> I am hoping none but I am sure it will be once or twice so they can make an episode or two out of her inadequacy feeling.
> 
> I was googling Tyler to find out his age (younger demographic) and came across on the set pics.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cles-makes-debut-Superman-CW-s-Supergirl.html


Good pix. Thanks!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I guess the show has finally debuted on the CW. My Tivo recorded S1E1 as a suggestion tonight.

It was kinda fun to watch again.

ETA: They also ran E2 right after.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Supergirl: Calista Flockhart will return, but


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Generic said:


> Supergirl: Calista Flockhart will return, but


That's really not a surprise. Glad she'll be returning though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Generic said:


> I am hoping none but I am sure it will be once or twice so they can make an episode or two out of her inadequacy feeling.
> 
> I was googling Tyler to find out his age (younger demographic) and came across on the set pics.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cles-makes-debut-Superman-CW-s-Supergirl.html


He looks Hispanic to me. Although based on a quick Google he is not.

While those photos look better then the weird publicity shot he still doesn't quite seem to fit the role for me.

They should have got Tom Welling to do it. It would have been a good nudge to fans of Smallville and he looks more the part then Tyler.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They should have got Tom Welling to do it. It would have been a good nudge to fans of Smallville and he looks more the part then Tyler.


That's assuming that he actually wants to do it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Smallville was such terrible series overall that I wouldn't want to see Welling as Superman ever again.

I'm not wild about this guy as Superman, I'm so used to him from Teen Wolf on MTV. And he's not a great actor. 

I'm more interested in how they portray Clark Kent.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> That's really not a surprise. Glad she'll be returning though.


It's not a surprise that they wanted her to turn, whether she was willing to go to Vancouver to work was in question.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> They should have got Tom Welling to do it. It would have been a good nudge to fans of Smallville and he looks more the part then Tyler.





JYoung said:


> That's assuming that he actually wants to do it.


Wasn't it Welling himself who refused to wear the costume in Smallville (even in the finale)?

Can't imagine why he'd agree to wear it in Supergirl.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Wasn't it Welling himself who refused to wear the costume in Smallville (even in the finale)?
> 
> Can't imagine why he'd agree to wear it in Supergirl.


That was the story I heard.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Wasn't it Welling himself who refused to wear the costume in Smallville (even in the finale)?
> 
> Can't imagine why he'd agree to wear it in Supergirl.


I hadn't heard that. Not sure why. They showed him shirtless a few times and he had the muscle tone to pull it off. Probably more so then this guy.


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I hadn't heard that. Not sure why. They showed him shirtless a few times and he had the muscle tone to pull it off. Probably more so then this guy.


Tyler Hoechlin is pretty ripped, more so than Tom Welling, this suit just doesn't show that off.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe just bad suit design then. Looks like his ribs are poking out in some of the pictures, so I expected him to be thinner then that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They need to do like the newer Superman movies and use layered padding to make Superman look Super Bulky. But then that would get very expensive for a TV show. Since it's supposed to take a long time to get in the suit. And then they need a crazy number of them to be worn depending on what type of scene they are shooting.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Casting spoiler.



Spoiler



Chris Wood will be playing Mon-El.

Before I went off into my wild fantasy of having baby Kal-El be in the spaceship, Mon-El was my guess for who was in the spaceship. Apparently that guess is correct. YAY!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

crossover spoiler news:


Spoiler



*Supergirl and The Flash to team up for a two-part musical episode*


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> crossover spoiler news:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was hoping the dateline for that story was April 1.

Alas.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> crossover spoiler news:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


AWESOME spoiler news, I'm so glad they decided to do it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Wasn't it Welling himself who refused to wear the costume in Smallville (even in the finale)?


From day one, the line from the showrunners was "No tights, no flights" and that the intent was that showing him in the costume would be saved for the finale.

I've never heard anything to indicate it had anything to do with what Welling did or did not want.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> I was hoping the dateline for that story was April 1.
> 
> Alas.


You and me both. Not looking forward to the sure-to-be-lame reason they have to sing.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> From day one, the line from the showrunners was "No tights, no flights" and that the intent was that showing him in the costume would be saved for the finale.
> 
> I've never heard anything to indicate it had anything to do with what Welling did or did not want.


You're correct. I misspoke. It was the finale that I heard Welling would not wear the suit for, not the entire series.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> You're correct. I misspoke. It was the finale that I heard Welling would not wear the suit for, not the entire series.


I could be misremembering, but I thought he _did_ wear the suit in the finale. It was only maybe 10 seconds, but it was there? No?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok, maybe not actually completely visibly wear it...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> Ok, maybe not actually completely visibly wear it...


My understanding is that they CGI'd the costume on for the end of the Smallville finale.

(It's the Routh costume so it may not have fit without alterations.)

The rumors I heard about him not wanting to wear the suit (and allegedly, the producers were considering putting him in the suit sooner than the finale) vary from "he didn't want to be typecast" to "anyone who wears the suit on screen is cursed".

I also heard rumors that he resisted the glasses for a long time.

But like I said, rumors.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> You and me both. Not looking forward to the sure-to-be-lame reason they have to sing.


The best musical episode ever was "Once more with Feeling" from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. And the reason for the singing was perfectly integrated into the show, and the episode advanced the overall yearly plot too. One of the reasons that I feel Joss Whedon is a frickin' creative genius.

Okay, back to the thread at hand. Should be fun to check out though. I don't watch Supergirl but I do watch Flash.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bunnies!

Or maybe midgets.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> You and me both. Not looking forward to the sure-to-be-lame reason they have to sing.


I hope its Mister Mxyzptlk


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

ehusen said:


> The best musical episode ever was "Once more with Feeling" from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. And the reason for the singing was perfectly integrated into the show, and the episode advanced the overall yearly plot too. One of the reasons that I feel Joss Whedon is a frickin' creative genius.
> 
> Okay, back to the thread at hand. Should be fun to check out though. I don't watch Supergirl but I do watch Flash.


Yep, it was a demon that possessed everyone and made them sing everything. I'm sure there is a DC villian somewhere that does a similar thing.

I read that Joss was being tagged to direct both episodes. That would be awesome if he agrees to it. :up:


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Yep, it was a demon that possessed everyone and made them sing everything. I'm sure there is a DC villian somewhere that does a similar thing.
> 
> I read that Joss was being tagged to direct both episodes. That would be awesome if he agrees to it. :up:


Dude my inner child just did a little squeal of delight at seeing that. 

FYI, my inner child is a 10 year old girl who doesn't take sass from anybody....


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Yep, it was a demon that possessed everyone and made them sing everything. I'm sure there is a DC villian somewhere that does a similar thing.


There's always the Music Meister.

(And if they get NPH to do it, win win.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And Etrigan should be a guest star. Just set him to music.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rappin' Etrigan!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wasn't there an episode of _Justice League Unlimited_ where Circe turned Wonder Woman into a hog, and Batman had to get up on stage and sing in order to reverse the spell? Or something like that?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Wasn't there an episode of _Justice League Unlimited_ where Circe turned Wonder Woman into a hog, and Batman had to get up on stage and sing in order to reverse the spell? Or something like that?


Maybe something like...




?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

busyba said:


> From day one, the line from the showrunners was "No tights, no flights" and that the intent was that showing him in the costume would be saved for the finale.
> 
> I've never heard anything to indicate it had anything to do with what Welling did or did not want.


<Sheldon> We waited ten years to see a man everyone knew can fly, fly. </Sheldon>


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay, after seeing the preview for the new season, I'm back in .... I was planning to pull out after the decreasing quality of the writing last season, but I like the addition of Superman as <ahem> "second banana" to Supergirl.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When does the new season start?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Monday October 10th. Can't wait!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Got sucked into the "Arrow" series over the summer, and now I feel like I have to catch up on Arrow (and, later, Flash and Legends of Tomorrow) before I start watching Supergirl again, because of all the crossovers they're planning to do.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

aindik said:


> Got sucked into the "Arrow" series over the summer, and now I feel like I have to catch up on Arrow (and, later, Flash and Legends of Tomorrow) before I start watching Supergirl again, because of all the crossovers they're planning to do.


I feel ya. Binged the first season of Flash a couple of weeks ago. Fell in love with Felicity Smoak so had to start watching Arrow. Now I'm on season 3 of Arrow and am watching it and rewatching Flash in the proper order. Will do the same with Arrow season 4/Flash season 3 when it comes out on NetFlix. Then I'll have to play catch up with Arrow 5/Flash 4/Supergirl 2.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

TampaThunder said:


> I feel ya. Binged the first season of Flash a couple of weeks ago. Fell in love with Felicity Smoak so had to start watching Arrow. Now I'm on season 3 of Arrow and am watching it and rewatching Flash in the proper order. Will do the same with Arrow season 4/Flash season 3 when it comes out on NetFlix. Then I'll have to play catch up with Arrow 5/Flash 4/Supergirl 2.


Ahh, Felicity... She's so much more than a Girl-Friday. She's a girl-for-the-entire-damn-week-and every-night-too.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TampaThunder said:


> I feel ya. Binged the first season of Flash a couple of weeks ago. Fell in love with Felicity Smoak so had to start watching Arrow. Now I'm on season 3 of Arrow and am watching it and rewatching Flash in the proper order. Will do the same with Arrow season 4/Flash season 3 when it comes out on NetFlix. Then I'll have to play catch up with Arrow 5/Flash 4/Supergirl 2.


Yep. And Legends of Tomorrow too. AHHH.

(BTW it's Flash Season 2, not 3, that's coming to Netflix next week. Season 3 is the new one that starts on TV the same week).

This happened after I didn't see the end of a 2 part Flash/Arrow crossover because I didn't watch Arrow. Had to watch from the beginning, of course. 

I made a spreadsheet of the episodes of all 4 series, sorted by original air date. I have to get into the middle of Season 4 of Arrow (currently at the beginning of Season 3), then pick up Season 2 of Flash at episode 10, and Legends of Tomorrow from the beginning. Only once I finish all 4 of those seasons do I start the current seasons (Arrow 5, Flash 3, LoT 2, Supergirl 2).


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

aindik said:


> (BTW it's Flash Season 2, not 3, that's coming to Netflix next week. Season 3 is the new one that starts on TV the same week).


Well it's Season 3 for me cuz I'm watching Season 1 for the 2nd time! 

I might have to borrow your spreadsheet idea.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yay!!


Kara!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> I feel ya. Binged the first season of Flash a couple of weeks ago. Fell in love with Felicity Smoak so had to start watching Arrow. Now I'm on season 3 of Arrow and am watching it and rewatching Flash in the proper order. Will do the same with Arrow season 4/Flash season 3 when it comes out on NetFlix. Then I'll have to play catch up with Arrow 5/Flash 4/Supergirl 2.


I've kept up with Flash and Supergirl, but I'm way behind on Arrow. I just never choose it from my NP list, so I guess that says something about how much I like it. I really don't like the little sister as Speedy.

If I never catch up on Arrow, I'm not going to let it bother me. If I don't understand something 100% in a cross-over as a result, no big deal.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Problem is, my kids like to watch Supergirl, but the TV-14 content on Arrow is too adult for them. So, how do I tell them they have to wait to watch Supergirl until Mom and Dad finish a season of Arrow?


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

aindik said:


> Problem is, my kids like to watch Supergirl, but the TV-14 content on Arrow is too adult for them. So, how do I tell them they have to wait to watch Supergirl until Mom and Dad finish a season of Arrow?


Tell them once they start paying the bills they get to choose what to watch.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

aindik said:


> Problem is, my kids like to watch Supergirl, but the TV-14 content on Arrow is too adult for them. So, how do I tell them they have to wait to watch Supergirl until Mom and Dad finish a season of Arrow?


If only there was some sort of way they could watch Supergirl when they want to, and then the adults could watch the episodes on their schedule.

I better get working on such a device.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> If only there was some sort of way they could watch Supergirl when they want to, and then the adults could watch the episodes on their schedule.
> 
> I better get working on such a device.


Zero chance they watch it and then don't spoil it for us. Also, it's nice to have shows that all 4 of us like. There aren't many.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Why do you have to wait to watch Supergirl?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Tell them Supergirl went on hiatus until the summer


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why do you have to wait to watch Supergirl?


I'm worried about spoilers within Supergirl for the other Arrowverse shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> I'm worried about spoilers within Supergirl for the other Arrowverse shows.


Don't...Supergirl happens in a different universe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> I'm worried about spoilers within Supergirl for the other Arrowverse shows.


That happened to me with Flash, but afterward I didn't really care. Knowing that X character died or X & Y characters become a couple doesn't really ruin the show. Plus I'm so far behind on Arrow compared to Flash, and I really don't want to try and catch up before I watch Flash.

Not sure how much crossover there will be with Supergirl as they are technically in different universes.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Don't...Supergirl happens in a different universe.


For now. Flashpoint will most likely change that. I'd expect that the 4 part crossover will be the height of the Flashpoint crisis and will be all our hero's trying to fix Barry's mess.


----------

